# Seatbelt Mystery...



## BurtonRW (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's one just for fun...

My drivers' seatbelt seems to have unbolted itself, twisted, and re-bolted. No kidding. With the seatbelt fully and smoothly retracted, the buckle faces the right way, but the bit that anchors to the floor is twisted exactly once full around. No maintenance has been done that would require the seat or seatbelt to be removed. I can't figure it out, but I'm going to have it fixed when I get my oil changed.

Any ideas how these things happen? Is it anything like losing a single sock in the dryer?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

BurtonRW said:


> Here's one just for fun...
> 
> My drivers' seatbelt seems to have unbolted itself, twisted, and re-bolted. No kidding. With the seatbelt fully and smoothly retracted, the buckle faces the right way, but the bit that anchors to the floor is twisted exactly once full around. No maintenance has been done that would require the seat or seatbelt to be removed. I can't figure it out, but I'm going to have it fixed when I get my oil changed.
> 
> Any ideas how these things happen? Is it anything like losing a single sock in the dryer?


Just flip the anchor around.


----------

